# Router Bits



## Ray1957 (Aug 26, 2011)

I recently dug out some old tool magazines. An article on routers suggests 6 bits to go beyond the basics: 1) A rabbet bit with seven interchangeable pilot bearings, (Rabbet-Master Plus #600-640 from Jesada Tools fro $39.90), 2) A versatile profiler bit (Multiform bit #WL-1422 from Woodline Arizona for $45.00), 3) Parts duplicating bit (Pattern bit #50-122 from Freud for $59.00), 4) Cutter for hinge mortises, etc. (Mortising bit #601-818 from Jesada Tools for $33.80) and 6) A super-smooth straight bit for mortises, dadoes and rabbets (a spiral-fluted straight bit from MLCS for $35.00) This information came from the 1999 American Woodworker Tool Buyer's Guide.

My questions is: Anyone out there bought these? How are they? Got other suggestions for a good bit selection?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ray,

A rabbet kit is great, and you can find one for as little or as much as you want to pay for them. I've got a pattern set from Grizzly that was under $20 for 3 bits, and I have a flush trim spiral, and several other flush trim bits from various other suppliers.

I wouldn't worry too much about brands just yet, but all those listed are good quality bits.

A good set of roundover bits, a few roman ogee bits, pattern/flush trim bits will accomplish a majority of your tasks.

I use cove bits and bowl bottom bits a lot, but they aren't must haves right away.

Play around with one of the $35 bit sets and see what you like to use, and then go from there!

As always, you will need to make a special purchase for that one bit you didn't know you needed to finish a project.....


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, I agree I may buy some of the cheap sets from time to time for either a special bit You will only use a few times or to see if like the other bits then I buy that bit in a quality bit (whiteside or some other brand)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ray, I suggest you visit MLCS's website to check out a wide selection of bits reasonably priced. For bits that will see heavy service I prefer Whiteside.


----------

